# Q6600 zu heiß trotz 2x tripple-Radi



## el barto (24. Oktober 2008)

*Q6600 zu heiß trotz 2x tripple-Radi*

Hab folgendes Problem:

Die Temperatur meines Q6600 ist sehr hoch (70°C +) wenn ich den mit 1,45V betreibe. Bin eigentlich davon ausgegangen das meine 2 360er Radis das locker schaffen. Auch bei 1,35V wird die CPU schon sehr warm... 
Die Radis befinden sich beide im Dach meines Cosmos S. 

Aufbau ist wie folgt: (von oben nach unten)

- Radi 1: liegt direkt auf dem Gehäuse, also auch direkt über den Lüftern. (Black ICE Radiator GT Stealth 360 - lite)

- 3x Lüfter: zwischen "Decke" und Radi 2 (Yate Loon D12SL-12) Die Lüfter drehen sehr langsam bei 7V, da ich keine Verbesserung der Temp erkennen konnte auf 12V (war nur lauter )

- Radi 2: hängt von der "Decke" an den Lüftern(weiß nicht mehr genau was für einer es ist, könnte ein MagiCool sein)

Das Wasser fließt von der CPU zu erst durch den obersten Radi (Balck ICE auf dem Gehäuse) und anschließend durch den anderen darunter.

Habe diese Lösung gewählt, da ich mit dachte, dass im umgekehrten Fall das heiße Wasser von der CPU den unteren Radi stark erwärmen würde, so dass die warme Luft direkt in den oberen geblasen wird, was sicherlich schlechter wäre. 

Pumpe ist eine HPPS Plus im Power-Modus. CPU-Kühler ein Nexxxos X2 Bold. 
Leider kann ich keine Wassertemp messen, sondern nur direkt an der CPU. 

Hab die CPU momentan bei 3,6Ghz und 1,275V (wird bei der Spannung nur 45°C warm). Zum Benchen will ich mehr Spannung geben, was die Kühlung nicht mit macht.


2 Radis für eine CPU ist eigentlich etwas überdemensioniert, kommt aber daher, das vorher noch Mobo und Graka gekühlt wurden, was aber nach neuer Hardware überflüssig wurde. Die Radiatoren habe ich dann aber weiterhin verwendet um die CPU optimal zu kühlen, was nicht zu klappen scheint .

mfg el barto


----------



## DeadApple (24. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Q6600 zu heiß trotz 2x tripple-Radi*

Das selbe problem hab ich mit 2 240er radis, die radiatoren sidn kaum warm aber irgendwie komtm die wärme nicht weg kein plan 

1,275 bei 3,6Ghz alter schwede wie machsten das, aber ohne prime 95 oder ?

welcher multiplikator ?


----------



## steinschock (24. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Q6600 zu heiß trotz 2x tripple-Radi*

Das hört sich nach Einbauproblemen an.

Luft im System oder CPU-kühler nicht richtig montiert.

Ein Termometer im AGB ?
Die Wassertemps. währen schon wichtig.


----------



## scamps (24. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Q6600 zu heiß trotz 2x tripple-Radi*

und ein Pfund Bilder, bitte ...


----------



## Wassercpu (24. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Q6600 zu heiß trotz 2x tripple-Radi*

Also ich habe Einen E6600@ 3,2 Ghz / 8800gt / Ocz 2 Gib / 2 Raptors / Alle an einem 240 mm Chiller Radiator ! Lüfter auf vollkraft, sind aber silent Lüfter das heisst die werden nie so richtig Laut und Durchzugsstark...Die Temps sind absolut ok...

Wie schon gesagt wichtig währe zu wissen ob die Temperatur des Cpu Kühlers ordentlich ans wasser abgegeben wird...also unbedingt mal die schläuche fühlen ob die richtig schön warm sind ....
Wenn nicht neuen Cpu Kühler oder nochmal mit ordentliche wärmeleitpaste montieren...

Wenn doch warm dann stimmts mit den Radiatoren nicht...Vielleicht Shrouds kaufen damit der Druchzug der Lüfter besser ist...oder Anders montieren , villeicht bekommen die zuviel zusätzliche wärme vom rest des systems....?

Aufjeden Fall mal die Schläuche in die Hand nehmen nach Last und schauen ob die warm werden....

uns mal mit nem Externen Fühler die Temps messen..manchmal spinnen die Werte von der Cpu die sind ja nur hochgerechnet...


----------



## el barto (24. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Q6600 zu heiß trotz 2x tripple-Radi*

CPU ist mit 1,275V auf 3,6 GHz absolut stabil. Auch Prime95 Multi ist bei 9x. 
Werde nachher nochmal genau alle Temps messen und dann hier Posten. 

@ DeadApple:
Bilder kommen auch noch... 

@ steinschock 
Luft im System ist eigentlich ausgeschlossen... und der Kühler sollte auch richtig aufliegen, werde das aber nochmal überprüfen. CPU ist plan, da geschliffen. 
Thermometer im AGB hab ich leider nicht werd aber mal sehn ob ich nicht eins besorgen kann... 

mfg el barto


----------



## el barto (24. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Q6600 zu heiß trotz 2x tripple-Radi*

Hier ein paar Bilder: 

Gesamtansicht:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wasserfluss ist wie folgt: Pumpe (Auslass auf der Pumpe) -> unterer Radiator (vllt. MagiCool) -> CPU-Kühler -> Oberere Radiator (Black ICE) -> AGB


Das ganze noch einmal (sehr) schematisch 
Schön sieht sicher anders aus aber ich hoffe es erfüllt seinen Zweck 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und noch ein paar Detailansichten:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Zum Schluss noch drei Bilder vom Black ICE: 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




mfg el barto


----------



## Gast3737 (24. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Q6600 zu heiß trotz 2x tripple-Radi*

du wenn ich deine Bilder so angucke frage ich mich ob es egal ist ob die Anschlüsse des NexXxos so wie bei dir ausgerichtet sind oder halt anderslang? gibt es da einen Tempunterschied? oder ehr einen Design/Funktional-Unterschied?

Frage zwei: warum hast du nicht erst den CPU kühler direkt nach der Pumpe und dann die beiden Radies im Kreislauf?


----------



## el barto (24. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Q6600 zu heiß trotz 2x tripple-Radi*

Zu Frage 1: Die Anschlüsse sind so ausgerichtet, da die Luft am besten aus dem CPU-Kühler geht, wenn den Wasserfluss von unten nach oben anliegt. 

Zu Frage 2: Die Platzierung der Pumpe ist eher willkürlich 
Würde es was bringen, wenn ich den Kreislauf umstellen würde? 
Sinnvoll erschien mir dann: 

Pumpe -> CPU_Kühler -> Radi 1 (Black ICE) -> Radi 2 -> AGB

mfg el barto


----------



## Gast3737 (24. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Q6600 zu heiß trotz 2x tripple-Radi*



el barto schrieb:


> Zu Frage 1: Die Anschlüsse sind so ausgerichtet, da die Luft am besten aus dem CPU-Kühler geht, wenn den Wasserfluss von unten nach oben anliegt.



stimmt also ehr Funktional..keine schlechte Idee..



el barto schrieb:


> Pumpe -> CPU_Kühler -> Radi 1 (Black ICE) -> Radi 2 -> AGB



für mich hat es er logische Gründe: warum du es so machen solltest denn wenn das Wasser runtergekühlt ist bevor es bei der CPU ankommt kann es wiederum mehr Wärme auf nehmen...

die Reihen folge habe ich so bei mir auch und kannte es bis jetzt auch nicht anders. obwohl bei wakü nur eine Regel gilt: 1. AGB -> 2. Pumpe dann der Rest


----------



## scamps (24. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Q6600 zu heiß trotz 2x tripple-Radi*

Die 2x Triple-Angabe kannste schonmal vergessen. Du hast ein sogenanntes Sandwich, wobei einer der Radis die warme Luft vom andern abbekommt und deshalb suboptimal arbeitet. Wenn Du jetzt noch die Lüfter die warme Luft aus dem Gehäuse saugen und nach draußen blasen läßt (mit Deiner luftgekühlten Grafikkarte als Heizöfchen davor), verstehe ich das Ganze schon eher. Dazu noch ein für Quads nichtoptimaler CPU-Kühler...

Wenn das mit den Lüftern wirklich so ist versuch mal einen (!) Radi mit Lüftern reinsaugend, den hinteren Gehäuselüfter rausblasend und den Seitenlüfter aus. Nicht meckern, ausprobieren 

Bei vernünftiger Luftführung wird ein (1) Triple mit Deinem Quad locker fertig.


----------



## Fabian (24. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Q6600 zu heiß trotz 2x tripple-Radi*

sind die radi´s richtig entlüftet?


----------



## Robär (24. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Q6600 zu heiß trotz 2x tripple-Radi*

Ein und Ausgang von deinem CPU Kühler verwechselt


----------



## Gast3737 (24. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Q6600 zu heiß trotz 2x tripple-Radi*

du den Ausgang hat er nicht verwechselt! gucke mal auf das dritte Bild da ist das O zu erkennen...


----------



## el barto (24. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Q6600 zu heiß trotz 2x tripple-Radi*

Viele gute Ratschläge! Das freut mich 

Habe jetzt noch einmal die Temps gemessen: 


CPU @ 3600MHz @ 1,2875V 

Idle:                     Wasser: 29°C                              CPU: 30°C
Last (Prime):          Wasser: 33°C                              CPU: 51°C
Dauer: 20min

CPU @ 3800MHz @ 1,4V

Idle:                     Wasser: 29°C                              CPU: 33°C
Last (Prime)           Wasser: 37°C                              CPU: 66°C 
Dauer: 25min

Hab die Test immer beendet wenn sich 10min lang nichts an den Temps geändert hat. 


@Fabian: Radis sind definitiv entlüft, hab ich vorhin noch einmal nachgeprüft.

@Robär: Also CPU-Kühler um 180° drehen?

@scamps: dein Ratschlag klingt sehr logisch!  Nur leider ist der Umbauaufwand sehr groß... aber ich glaube ich werde das mal versuchen. 

Der hintere Lüfter zieht monetan schon die Luft aus dem Gehäuse. Müsste dann wenn ich das richtig verstanden hab die 3 Yate Loons zwischen meinem Radi-Sandwich umdrehen und auch den großen Lüfter in der Gehäusewand drehen, damit dieser nach draußen pustet.

Was du am CPU-Kühler nicht optimal findest versteh ich nich recht  ... hast du einen test dazu? Ich meine der hat in keinem Test schlecht abgeschnitten... nur der EK-Supreme war meist besser.

mfg el barto


----------



## el barto (24. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Q6600 zu heiß trotz 2x tripple-Radi*



RuneDRS schrieb:


> du den Ausgang hat er nicht verwechselt! gucke mal auf das dritte Bild da ist das O zu erkennen...



Hab das noch einmal überprüft... Out ist oben! Sollte eigentlich richtig sein. 

mfg el barto


----------



## Gast3737 (24. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Q6600 zu heiß trotz 2x tripple-Radi*



el barto schrieb:


> Was du am CPU-Kühler nicht optimal findest versteh ich nich recht  ... hast du einen test dazu? Ich meine der hat in keinem Test schlecht abgeschnitten... nur der EK-Supreme war meist besser.
> 
> mfg el barto



ich auch nicht, weil dieser ja mit einem Quad bei der PCGHX getestet wurde..



el barto schrieb:


> Hab das noch einmal überprüft... Out ist oben! Sollte eigentlich richtig sein.
> 
> mfg el barto



mein ich doch!


----------



## el barto (24. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Q6600 zu heiß trotz 2x tripple-Radi*



RuneDRS schrieb:


> ich auch nicht, weil dieser ja mit einem Quad bei der PCGHX getestet wurde..
> 
> 
> 
> mein ich doch!



Der Kühler war soweit ich mich erinnere in der PCGHX unter den ersten drei Plätzen. hab damals zwischen EK-Supreme und diesem geschwankt, mich aber für diesen entscheiden weil ich den sehr günstig bekommen hab (direkt bei alpha-cool aus dem Lager )

Gut gesehen das O 

mfg el barto


----------



## Gast3737 (24. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Q6600 zu heiß trotz 2x tripple-Radi*

ich habe den XP bold deswegen weiss ich das


----------



## el barto (24. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Q6600 zu heiß trotz 2x tripple-Radi*

Sind die Temps ungewöhnlich? 
Ist die Differenz zwischen Wassertemp und CPU-Temp zu groß, oder ist das normal? (könnte dann einzig an zu viel/ zu wenig WLP liegen denke ich...da der Kühler sonst gut montiert ist . Scheint mir aber im allegemeinen unwarscheinlich, da ich beim einbau sehr sorgfältig gearbeitet habe.)

Ist scamps Ratschlag sinnvoll? Könnte das was bringen? Für mich klingt das recht logisch, so dass ich das umsetzten würde. Bin aber natürlich für andere Ratschläge oder gegendarstellungen offen 

mfg el barto


----------



## steinschock (24. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Q6600 zu heiß trotz 2x tripple-Radi*

Das kann eine menge bringen, normal müsstest Du das Sandwich nur um180° drehen.
Den Seitenlüfter wenn es geht mal ganz aus lassen.

Habe gesehen drehen wird wegen der Anschlüsse nicht gehen.

Man kann es auf den Bildern nicht sehen, sind die Lüfter und das Sandwich " dicht " miteinander Montiert.


----------



## el barto (24. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Q6600 zu heiß trotz 2x tripple-Radi*

Hab den Seitenwand-Lüfter schon mal gedreht. Beim Sandwich kann ich nur die Lüfter drehen. Die Radis müssen so bleiben wie sie sind. 

Vielleicht ändere ich auch noch die Reihenfolge in:

Pumpe -> CPU-Kühler -> Radi 2 -> Radi 1 (Black ICE) -> AGB...

Dann würde das warme Wasser erst durch den unteren Radi strömen und dann erst, etwas kühler, durch den Black ICE, der darüber ist. Bezwecke damit, dass der untere Radi nicht ganz so warme Luft vom oberen bekommt, da durch diesen ja nur bereits abgekühltes Wasser (ist ja vorher durch den unteren geflossen) bekommt. 

Radis und Lüfter sind alle dicht mit einander verbunden. Das lässt sich aber leider auch nicht ändern...

mfg el barto


----------



## steinschock (24. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Q6600 zu heiß trotz 2x tripple-Radi*

Das soll auch so sein, das keine Luft seitlich entweicht.

Ich denke drehen der Lüfter sollte einige °C bringen, da die Luft von außen locker 10°C weniger haben kann wie im Case, deshalb bringt es auch nichts wenn Du auf 12V gehst da die Temperaturdifferenz zu gering ist.
Ich habe eine Änderung um ca 3°C von 900 auf 1250U/m Trippel + Singel.


----------



## DaxTrose (24. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Q6600 zu heiß trotz 2x tripple-Radi*

Die Reihenfolge ist meiner Meinung nach egal, da das Wasser überall in etwa gleich warm ist. Es müsste schon sehr langsam fließen, damit die Reihenfolge einen Unterschied ausmacht! Ich hätte da eher den Kühler oder die Auflage zur CPU in Verdacht! Vielleicht die Schrauben zu stark angezogen, WLP ok?


----------



## Olstyle (24. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Q6600 zu heiß trotz 2x tripple-Radi*

Wenn du konstant unter 30°C Wassertemperatur hast solltest du den Fehler nicht beim Radi sondern bei Kühler und Pumpe suchen.
Ersterer könnte nicht richtig montiert sein(wahrscheinlich), letztere zu schwach(unwahrscheinlich).


----------



## steinschock (24. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Q6600 zu heiß trotz 2x tripple-Radi*

Schaden kann es auch nicht, und Theoretisch hat er recht, da die Differenz so größer ist.

Ich kann Dax auch zustimmen, da Dein Wasser eigentlich noch etwas wärmer sein sollte .(bei den CPU temps.)
Auf 38°C  Wasser komme ich im Extremfall auch.


----------



## Pummel (24. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Q6600 zu heiß trotz 2x tripple-Radi*

Ich würde mal ein Radiator ganz aus dem Kreislauf entfernen und dann mal ausprobieren. Ich glaube die wärmen sich gegenseitig auf.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (24. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Q6600 zu heiß trotz 2x tripple-Radi*



el barto schrieb:


> Habe jetzt noch einmal die Temps gemessen:
> 
> 
> ```
> ...




Hast du mal die Form des Heatspreaders überprüft?
Deine Wassertemperatur ist zwar nicht genial gut, aber für ggf. recht warme Abluft ausm Gehäuse vollkommen okay.
Die hohe Temperaturdifferenz zwischen CPU und Wasser ist da schon verdächtiger, mögliche Ursachen
-schlichtweg falsch ausgelesen (sind die Werte von der analogen Diode bzw. von den digitalen Sensoren genauso schlecht?)
-zu wenig Anpressdruck
-Wärmeleitpaste falsch aufgetragen
-Kühler passt nicht zum Heatspreader

Gerade bei der Conrore Generation sind krumme IHS eher die Regel denn die Ausnahme...


Kreislauf Reihenfolge ist so übrigens optimal, aber 2 Black Ice dürften kaum einen Unterschied zu einem machen - die Dinger sind so schon auf starke Lüfter angewiesen, du hast quasi eine über-dicke Ausführung, die bei langsam drehenden Lüftern noch schlechter da steht.
Aber wenn hochdrehen der Lüfter wenig bringt, ist das nicht das Problem, nur rausgeschmissenes Geld.


----------



## Madz (25. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Q6600 zu heiß trotz 2x tripple-Radi*

Für mich liegt das Problem klar in der Sandwichbauweise in Kombination den auf reletav schnell drehende Lfter optimierten Radis.

Diese solltest du räumlich voneinander trennen.



Sehe ich das richtig, daß der die Schläuche zur Pumpe relativ straff sind? Etwas zu sehr für meinen Geschmack.


----------



## Stefon (25. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Q6600 zu heiß trotz 2x tripple-Radi*

Wie entlüftet man denn die Radis. Habe in etwa das selbe Problem


----------



## Gast3737 (25. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Q6600 zu heiß trotz 2x tripple-Radi*

 du stellst die Pumpe an und drehst deinen PC in alle Richtungen...bis du denkst die Luft ist aus jeder Ecke raus..


----------



## DaxTrose (25. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Q6600 zu heiß trotz 2x tripple-Radi*

Wenn Du Dein Benchmark stoppst, wie schnell sind die Temps denn dann wieder ähnlich der Wassertemperatur? Vielleicht kann man so sehen, ob der Kühler richtig sitzt und guten Kontakt zur CPU hat! Bei mir geht die Temperatur innerhalb von ein, zwei Sekunden auf Wassertemperatur, plus 2-3°C!


----------



## el barto (25. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Q6600 zu heiß trotz 2x tripple-Radi*

Habe gestern alles umgebaut gehabt und den PC testweise gestartet... alles kein Problem. Habe ohne Probs den PC ca. 15min laufen gehabt bei Folding@Home für GPU und 3 Kerne, nebenbei noch Inet. 
Dann zwei Stundenlang PC aus weil ich beim Training war. Komme wieder... PC an (Wollte temps messen) .... nix  . 
Bildschirm bleibt schwarz, Lüfter laufen aber... BIOS reset und etliche Neustarts... keine Besserung ... bis jetzt nicht  

Scheint das Board zerschossen zu haben! Ist mir allerdings völlig unverständlich weshalb. Hab die Hardware beim Umbau nicht angerührt. Auch ist kein Tropfen Wasser ausgelaufen. Und insbesondere lief der Rechner direkt nach dem Umbau ohne jegliche Probleme. 
Ich stehe vor einem Rätsel...  sicher ist nur das er nicht mehr geht ...

mfg el barto


----------



## Pummel (26. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Q6600 zu heiß trotz 2x tripple-Radi*

war in der zeit denn gewitter? bei mir hats mal einen router zerschoßen, weil der blitz irgentwo eingeschlagen ist.... zum glück ist meinem pc nichts passiert


----------



## el barto (30. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Q6600 zu heiß trotz 2x tripple-Radi*

Gewitter wars nicht, dass hatten wir nicht. Muss was anderes gewesen sein hab aber keine Ahnung was... CPU geht noch also ist das Board hin. Wenn ich nen neues hab mach ich hier weiter... kann aber dauern 

mfg el barto


----------



## Fabian (30. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Q6600 zu heiß trotz 2x tripple-Radi*

teste auch mal die graka auf nem anderen board


----------



## Oliver (30. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Q6600 zu heiß trotz 2x tripple-Radi*

Hast du irgendwo Wasser draufgetropft? Wenn ja, dann Fön auspacken und die Stelle ordentlich erhitzen. Das Problem hatte ich früher öfter beim Umbauen. Nach einem Tag Trockenphase lief die Kiste dann wieder problemlos.


----------



## Fabian (30. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Q6600 zu heiß trotz 2x tripple-Radi*

da hörste´s vom profi


----------



## el barto (31. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Q6600 zu heiß trotz 2x tripple-Radi*

Bin mir sehr sicher, dass es nicht getropft hat. Mache das Ablassen des Wassers immer außerhalb des PCs. Da ich trotzdem diese Vermutung hatte habe ich aber schon vorsorglich geföhnt... dannach lag das Board auch 2 Tage rum. Zeit zum trocknen hatte es genug. 

Hab auch immer wieder in der Zwischenzeit getestet ob es nicht doch noch geht. 

Graka kann es eigentlich auch nicht sein, da der PC den selben Fehler zeigt wenn die Graka draußen ist. Außerdem zeigt der LCD-Poster an wenn etwas nicht mit der Graka stimmt. Jetzt kommt noch nicht einmal CPU_init, was immer zuerst angezeigt wird.

Werde das Board einschicken... 

Trotzdem schonmal Danke für die guten (Profi)Ratschläge

mfg el barto


----------



## F4K3R (31. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Q6600 zu heiß trotz 2x tripple-Radi*

Also ich bin jetzt kein Pro im Thema Wasserkühlung. Aber wenn ich sehe dass die Wassertemperaturen irgendwie bei rund 30 ° Celsius liegen dürfte dort alles ok sein.
Was ich da schon ehr vermute ist eigentlich nur der CPU Kühler.
Also was es auch immer sein mag, es gibt mehrere möglichkeiten.
Falscher Anpressdruck, falsche Wärmeleitpaste, falscher Kühler für den CPU. Vielleicht werden auch die Temps vom Board falsch ausgelesen.
Vielleicht sollteste dort mal etwas genauer drauf achten. Und dein Sandwich (Radiatoren) ist auch nicht gerade positiv. Ich denke das ein Radi vielleicht sogar bessere Ergebnisse bringt.

Aber melde dich mal wenne deine Hardware Probleme im Griff hast.

Gruß
   F4K3R


----------



## el barto (31. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Q6600 zu heiß trotz 2x tripple-Radi*

Hab den Rechner jetzt komplett auseinander gebaut und werde wenn das Board aus der RMA zurück ist alles neu aufbauen und dabei die hier gegebenen Vorschläge berücksichtigen. 

Dazu nochmal eine Frage: 

Soll ich das Sandwich ganz weglassen und nur einen Radi verbauen? Beide ohne Sandwich geht nicht, dazu hab ich nicht genug Platz. Nur ist das Sandwich immer noch besser als ein Radi oder wirkt das negativ auf die Gesamtleistung. Das es nicht so effektiv wie 2 Radis ist, ist mir klar, nur eben ob es schlechter als ein Radi ist weiß ich nicht.

Würde das gern vor dem erneuten Zusammenbau klären 

mfg el barto


----------



## shooter3406 (1. November 2008)

*AW: Q6600 zu heiß trotz 2x tripple-Radi*

naja da du nur deine cpu kühlen willst (und nicht mehr graka und mobo) solltest du nur einen radi verbauen --> verbraucht weniger strom und es heizt sich nicht gegenseitig auf


----------



## nemetona (1. November 2008)

*AW: Q6600 zu heiß trotz 2x tripple-Radi*

Ich würde auch sagen, ein Radi reicht für die CPU locker, kannst ja wenn alles läuft noch mal mit nen Sandwich experimentieren und die Temps vergleichen.


----------



## Madz (1. November 2008)

*AW: Q6600 zu heiß trotz 2x tripple-Radi*



> verbraucht weniger strom und es heizt sich nicht gegenseitig auf


Sehr überlegtes Argument.  Als ob die zwei Lüfter die Stromrechnung in astronomische Höhen treiben würde.


----------



## SandR+ (1. November 2008)

*AW: Q6600 zu heiß trotz 2x tripple-Radi*

Höre was die anderen sagen; 2xradi im Doppelpack ergibt doch kein doppelhertz 

ich denke das du durch das Sandwich die Leistung der Radis minderst! > geminderter Luftstrom & gegenseitige Erwärmung über die Kontaktflächen!


----------



## el barto (1. November 2008)

*AW: Q6600 zu heiß trotz 2x tripple-Radi*

Ok 

werde erstmal nur einen Radi verbauen! Ist möglicherweise soweiso die bessere Lösung und vorallem viel einfacher einzubauen .

Reichen die YateLoons (Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Yate Loon D12SL-12 3-Fach Bundle (3xLüfterpaket) 78041) für eine BlackICE (Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Black ICE Radiator GT Stealth 360 - lite Black ICE Radiator GT Stealth 360 - lite 35124) aus? Der Lamellenabstand ist ja sehr gering und die BlackICE brauchen ja wohl ein bisschen Druck von den Lüftern. Schaffen die YateLoons das auch bei niedrigeren Umdrehungen (hatte sie bisher immer auf 7V, möchte es gern leise )


Aber das hat sowieso noch etwas Zeit, weil mein Board erstemal Eingeschickt wird und das dauert sicher so 3 Wochen   

Trotzdem schonmal Thx @ all für die guten Ratschläge 

mfg el barto


----------



## nemetona (2. November 2008)

*AW: Q6600 zu heiß trotz 2x tripple-Radi*

Ich habe die Yate Loons gegen S-Flex Lüfter getauscht und damit die Wassertemp. um fast 2C gesenkt.


----------



## el barto (2. November 2008)

*AW: Q6600 zu heiß trotz 2x tripple-Radi*

Ok werden dann überlegen diese zu tauschen. 

Letzte Frage erstmal wäre welcher Radi denn der bessere ist, da ja nur noch einer verbaut werden soll.

Der 1. wäre dieser:Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Black ICE Radiator GT Stealth 360 - lite Black ICE Radiator GT Stealth 360 - lite 35124

und der 2. wäre: Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - MagiCool SLIM TRIPLE 360 Radiator 35041

sind beide nicht die besten, aber welcher ist besser? Platzprobleme gibt es keine mehr 

mfg el barto


----------



## steinschock (2. November 2008)

*AW: Q6600 zu heiß trotz 2x tripple-Radi*

Der 2. ist wesentlich effektiver für langsame Lüfter und auch sonst besser.

Und abgesehen von Feser oder Termochil gehört der schon zu den guten.


----------



## el barto (2. November 2008)

*AW: Q6600 zu heiß trotz 2x tripple-Radi*

War eine Falschangabe meinerseits!!!  Tut mir Leid 

Der 2. ist ein http://www.aquatuning.de/product_info.php/info/p478_MagiCool-XTREME-TRIPLE-360-Radiator.htmlhttp://www.aquatuning.de/product_info.php/info/p478_MagiCool-XTREME-TRIPLE-360-Radiator.html

ist der besser als der SLIM?

mfg el barto


----------



## steinschock (2. November 2008)

*AW: Q6600 zu heiß trotz 2x tripple-Radi*

Wenn die Lüfter auf 12V laufen wir der ~ 2-3°C besser sein bei 7V etwa gleich.


----------



## MaeXxXchen (24. Mai 2009)

*AW: Q6600 zu heiß trotz 2x tripple-Radi*

Ich hab nen ähnliches problem (gleicher kühler, aber nur 240er radi)
auch ab 1,43125 V sehr hohe temps (derzeit 1,456 V bei 3800 Mhz)!
temperaturen gehen nach 10 min prime auf 70+ °C!
find ich auch schon heavy für nen düsenkühler!
anpressdruck ist ok (backplate) und wlp ist auch gut im pcgh test gewesen!
weis mir keinen rat, da in allen foren von niedrigeren temps gesprochen wird!!
irgend jemand ne idee??


----------



## cyphermax (24. Mai 2009)

*AW: Q6600 zu heiß trotz 2x tripple-Radi*

Sitz des Kühlers und die Beschaffenheit der Kühlfäche überprüft?
WLP in Ordnung?
Sitz des HS in Ordnung?


----------



## MaeXxXchen (24. Mai 2009)

*AW: Q6600 zu heiß trotz 2x tripple-Radi*

ja, is abgeschliffen und wlp ist auch ok!
hab den kühler so aufgesetzt das beide anschlüsse horitontal sind!


----------



## nemetona (24. Mai 2009)

*AW: Q6600 zu heiß trotz 2x tripple-Radi*

Ich hatte selbst mal einen Q6600 G0, und weis daher das 3800MHz für diese CPU jede menge Holz ist.
Da das Kühlsystem in Ordnung zu seien scheint, mein Tip:
wenn die Temps zu hoch sind, einfach Takt und VCore etwas reduzieren


----------



## MaeXxXchen (24. Mai 2009)

*AW: Q6600 zu heiß trotz 2x tripple-Radi*

jo 3,6 GHZ läuft auf 1,28V mit paar n 50°C !
wollt halt nur die 3,8 schaffen!
meinst du es bringt was den kühler zu drehen??


----------



## nemetona (24. Mai 2009)

*AW: Q6600 zu heiß trotz 2x tripple-Radi*

Ich glaube nicht das es dir den Unterschied beschert wie du es bräuchtest, aber versuchen kannst du es.
Gib dich doch einfach mit den 3,6 GHz zufrieden.


----------



## MaeXxXchen (25. Mai 2009)

*AW: Q6600 zu heiß trotz 2x tripple-Radi*

3,6 reichen natürlich dicke!!
ich versuch es doch nur des oc`s wegen^^
nen reellen nutzen merkt man bestimmt nicht!!
aber thx für deine hilfe


----------



## nemetona (25. Mai 2009)

*AW: Q6600 zu heiß trotz 2x tripple-Radi*

Mein Q6600 lief als 24/7 mit 3,0 GHz sogar noch Undervolted, mit dem Setup war ich richtig zufrieden.


----------



## falloutboy (11. Juli 2009)

*AW: Q6600 zu heiß trotz 2x tripple-Radi*

Wenn der Q6600 bei ~1,3V schon 3,6 stabil macht, dann hat er ne sehr niedrige VID und wird bei entsprechend hoher VCore (+0,3V) eben schweineheiß. Das packt dann auch die WaKü nimmer. Liegt also sicher nicht an den Komponenten.
Wenn ich meinem +0,3V gebe (VID 1,235V) wird er auch so heiß.


----------

